# Ear crusties- Could this be a ear infection?



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

My LaMancha doe has this brownish ear crusty stuff on and around her ear.
It is only one ear. Could this be a ear infection. If so should it be treated with something or will it go away?

Just wanting to know if this is anything to be worried about.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Not sure what it could be but I read that Lamancha's tend to have more ear problems because of the shape of the ear.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Mine have crusties all the time. Its dusty here so it just the ears cleaning theirselves. If its an infection it should look swollen, red and if you touch it and they jerk away there's a problem. Also look really good for mites just in case.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

You could probably try cleaning her ears a little bit with some ear cleaner. I would think some dog ear cleaner would work, most of that is also medicated so if it is infected it will help for that. I would just put some on a soft cloth and wipe her ear out with it gently. I have heard LaManchas can get infections, but have never owned any so I don't know how to cure it. If it is red and sore, most likely an infection and definately needs cleaned.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

If you catch it before it gets too infected, you can use a solution of 50% alcohol/50% vinegar. That's what Hubby uses, he's a swimmer. We use it on all the animals, periodically, as a preventative.


----------

